# Leo Eggs



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I've had Leopard Geckos since 2007, my first set of eggs were layed the year after. Out of 21 eggs I only had 1 hatch, she was healthy but honestly I think she was deformed as she hatched with no full tail, it's more of a stub and I did not find her original. My second season breeding Leopard Geckos gave me 22 eggs, this time lost all. Skipped the 2010 season, moved my male, Liam, to a separate cage. 

This year, besides the fully mature female that hatched I also have a little spotted Leopard Gecko, I went and bought a second male and put him in the cage, not a month went by before eggs started dropping. The first egg turned up in late Jan, so far 7 have been layed from this one female. Not a single one of these eggs has hatched, they seem to go as far as a month to a month and a half and then collapse, shrivel and die. 

Last night I had 3 leftover eggs, allof which had sunk in. I grabbed a pair of medical scissors and cut the top of the eggs (curious). I found that one's inards were solid (not liquid) but no Gecko inside, the other eggs inards were liquid while the 3rd was also solid (not liquid) but there was no Gecko inside. Might I mention that 2 of the eggs were going on a month since laying (April 23) one was sunk in at the top while the other was sunk in at the bottom, when I lifted the one that had sunk in at the top I found that the bottom was also sunk in. 

Attached is a photo of my last 3 eggs layed. Am I doing something wrong? The female that is laying the eggs has never layed an egg before the male I purchased and placed in the cage with her and her cagemate, is this because this is her first egg laying season? She started laying 1 egg at a time, her second egg being so small (bit bigger than the end of my thumb but not by much) and after that she started laying big eggs. She seems to be gravid again, is there anything I can do to ensure that the eggs she delivers make it 60-90 days? I usually put the eggs in a circular container, it has a top with some holes in it (it's the same container my 1 hatched Gecko hatched in), I have noticed moisture on the sides and on the eggs.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

If there is no embryo in the eggs, the male may be infertile. Or he may be female. Check the sex or try Liam again.

Infertility could be caused by a vitamin or mineral deficiency, by elevated temperatures, or by something else. Go over husbandry.

Good luck.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

Of my 2 males, Liam is the biggest and fattest could that be the problem? I hear a lot about fat male lizards being infertile. Mickey isn't as fat as Liam but he is big.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Those eggs don't look right. How are you incubating please?


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I put them in the bathroom or near the cage the females live in, I don't bury the eggs but I do sprinkle the container with water for moisture. If I put the eggs in the living room or any other room they would not have a chance as it's cold/cool in all rooms except the bathroom and of course near the heat light that girls use


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Erm....you need to use an incubator for the eggs? That is probably why they are not hatching! Have a look at the breeding section on my website hun.


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

I tried an incubator early this year on 2 eggs and both didn't make it. The one egg I was able to hatch I did not have in an incubator, instead I had it in my room under some blankets and a jacket (I'm actually glad that I did now after 3 years, if I wouldn't have had it under all those items I would probably not have my copper colored Gecko).


----------



## South west geckos (May 15, 2011)

What temperature is the room kept at as in most house rooms the temerature would fluctuate due to doors opening, window open etc which is probably most of your problem. If you want success I recommend getting an incubator or making one. Ive heard it can be done with heat mat/light and thermostat. Check it out on google or here if you do not have the means to get one.

Also we put our eggs in a circular tub but with no holes and towards hatch date we do air exchange every few days.
In all honesty check out nuttybabez website on breeding because the way your going about it isn't successful for you at the moment and a bit pointless for your females. 

Zee
South west geckos


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

I had loads of problems breeding my leos for years.. I tried loads of different incubation methods and got tonnes of advice from these forums. This year.. Which I think is my 4th year trying I have 6 beautiful baby leo's, and two eggs still waiting to hatch.

The secret.. I bought a bloomin incubator lol.. I begrudged doing it because it cost me nearly £100 for a hova bator but with an 80% success rate it was definitely worth it and the females aren't wasting their time or energy producing eggs that go nowhere.

My advice, Buy an incubator.. Its worth every penny!!


----------



## LizardMama (May 16, 2011)

DippyDazza said:


> I had loads of problems breeding my leos for years.. I tried loads of different incubation methods and got tonnes of advice from these forums. This year.. Which I think is my 4th year trying I have 6 beautiful baby leo's, and two eggs still waiting to hatch.
> 
> The secret.. I bought a bloomin incubator lol.. I begrudged doing it because it cost me nearly £100 for a hova bator but with an 80% success rate it was definitely worth it and the females aren't wasting their time or energy producing eggs that go nowhere.
> 
> My advice, Buy an incubator.. Its worth every penny!!


I have been thinking and looking for a Chicken Incubator for a while now. Figures today that my egg laying female had an egg (in her water dish). Are there any ways to get eggs un-stuck from their spots? This egg is stuck clean to the dish (I use a simple glass Ashtray for a water dish).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

temperature fluctuations will lead to either dead eggs or deformed babies.

what temperature is the room you`re using? an incubator will take the guesswork out of keeping them temps right and give you a beter chance of hatching the eggs.
you can make your own cheaply http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/breeding/132157-home-made-incubators.html

or buy a hovabator.
NEW HOVABATOR INCUBATOR 1602N ALL HATCHING EGGS | eBay

this is an easy way to hatch leos, its very sucessful.
Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs


----------

